# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  ELEKTOR

## k_sotiris

Όσοι γνωρίσαμε το ELEKTOR, έχουμε να πούμε τα καλύτερα λόγια για το περιοδικό.
Ένα από τα ποιο καλά περιοδικά ηλεκτρονικής. Σύγχρονα θέματα, καλοφτιαγμένα σχέδια και πολύ καλή παρουσίαση στην ανάλυση του κυκλώματος.
Λοιπόν, μετά από πολύ σκέψη, αποφάσισα να *χαρίσω* όλα τα τεύχη (από το 1 έως το 309) ώστε να τα πάρει κάποιο νέο παιδί και να πάρει ότι μπορεί από αυτό.
Όποιος λοιπόν ενδιαφέρετε ας μου στείλει e-mail (k_sotiris@yahoo.gr) με ένα όνομα και κάποιο τηλέφωνο ώστε να μπορέσουμε να επικοινωνήσουμε μαζί.
Θα προτιμούσα να είναι ένα νέο παιδί (ή τουλάχιστον και αυτοί οι οποίοι αισθάνονται νέοι), να μπορεί να έχει ο ίδιος κάποιο μέσο να το παραλάβει (είναι 3 κουτιά από σελίδες Α4).
Ακόμα, (εδώ θέλω λίγο χρόνο ακόμα), για ένα φίλο που δεν μένει στην Αθήνα, θα στείλω αντίγραφα σε DVD (περίπου 15), μόνο με τα έξοδα του ταχυδρομείου πληρωμένα από αυτόν.
Περιμένω τα e-mail σας και θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω σε όλους σας.
Κωνσταντινίδης Σωτήρης

----------

a75 (24-12-15), 

αθικτον (10-12-15), 

angel_grig (06-06-14), 

γάτος (06-06-14), 

bio (25-10-16), 

corduroy27 (13-10-16), 

dinos.liaskos (25-02-18), 

Dragonborn (26-11-16), 

el greco 1 (06-06-14), 

ezizu (07-06-14), 

finos (14-03-18), 

FreeEnergy (17-11-16), 

GiwrgosTH (18-06-14), 

KOKAR (07-06-14), 

michalism (05-05-16), 

moutoulos (07-06-14), 

Nightkeeper (26-08-15), 

nikman (07-06-14), 

Σταύρος Απο (24-10-17), 

usa (15-11-17), 

vaioskal (16-11-17), 

violent (27-11-16), 

vvasilis (01-05-18), 

xrhstos1978 (16-11-17), 

xsterg (06-06-14)

----------


## xsterg

επικροτω την κινηση σου. (δεν τα θελω).

----------


## KOKAR

εξαιρετικη κίνηση, μπραβο ρε Σωτήρη 

υ.γ
δεν ενδιαφέρομε εγώ για τα περιοδικά

----------


## k_sotiris

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την ανταπόκριση σας.
Προς όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους θα έλεγα ας σταματήσουν να στέλνουν μηνύματα, διότι έχει κανονιστεί να περιοδικά να σταλούν στον φίλο Κωνσταντίνο Χαρμάντη.
Για τους υπόλοιπους (που έχουν στείλει μήνυμα) όπως είπα θα προσπαθήσω να τους εξυπηρετήσω όλους, αλλά δυστυχώς περισσότερους δεν μπορώ.

----------


## spirakos

Οποιος πραγματικα ενδιαφερεται μπορει να φωτοτυπισει με δικα του εξοδα αν συμφωνησει και ο Κος Χαρμαντης που θα τα παραλαβει
Ετσι θα γινει μια αλυσιδα και ολοι θα μεινουν ευχαριστημενοι. Επισης μπορουν οι φωτοτυπιες να αποθηκευτουν σε ψηφιακη μορφη με οργανωση και τα εξοδα να μοιραστουν μεταξυ των ενδιαφερομενων

----------


## ntinosch93

Οποιος ενδιαφερεται μπορει να μου στειλει ενα πμ ωστε με καποιο τροπο να του στειλω μια λιστα με τα κυκλωματα που εχουν τα περιοδικα και να μου πει πιο/α ακριβως θελει να του σκαναρω και να του στειλω!!!

----------


## draco1

Αν τα θέλει κάποιος σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή pdf και rar πμ

----------


## draco1

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι όποιο παλικάρι μου ζήτησε τα elektor σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή, ότι έχει τα λινκ.  
Αν κάποιος δεν τα έλαβε θα ήθελα να μου στείλει μήνυμα , τα λάθη είναι για τους ανθρώπους  :Bored:

----------

a75 (26-12-15), 

JIM_6146B (31-08-15)

----------


## agis68

Να πω μονο πως κατεβασα τα περιοδικά σε pdf....απλά θελει υπομονή και χρόνο γιατι δεν κατεβαινουν μαζικά με download manager τουλάχιστον σε μένα δεν δούλεψε. Τεσπα γραφω μόνο να πω πως εχει γίνει ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ δουλειά και αξίζει πολλά συγχαρητήρια το παληκάρι που το έκανε Draco1. Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο. Μαλιστα στη λίστα δεν παρέλειψε να μας πληροφορήσει και ποια δεν εχει....Είναι καμια δεκαριά....εγω πήρα ενα φίλο παλιατζή που μαζευει και πουλάει περιο πήγα ακόμα πιο περιοδικά και του εδωσα τη λίστα με τα χαμένα. Επίσης όποιος αλλος μπορει να βοηθήσει γιατι ίσως τα εχει καλο είναι να σκαναριστουν και αυτά και να ολοκληρωθει η συλλογή. Εγω το πέρα. καθισα και σε ενα τεττραδιο εγραψα και γραφω ακόμη όλα τα τευχη τα αρθρα που περιεχουν. θα γίνει όταν ολοκληρωθει σε ψηφιακή μορφή και αμα τη θελετε θα την ανεβάσω....Ειδικά για τα τευχη με τα 100 κυκλώματα είναι μπουκιά και συγχώριο. Πολύ καλή δουλια μπράβο και πάλι.....Να ενημερώσω όποιος τα κανει DVD είναι συνολικά κάπου 9,1GB και σε 3 dvd χωράνε μια χαρά.

----------

γάτος (19-06-14)

----------


## draco1

Αν κατεβάσατε και τα RAR αρχεία ορισμένα τεύχη από την λίστα πρέπει να έχουν συμπληρωθεί και ορισμένα που είναι διπλά πρέπει να είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση τα περιοδικά,  οπότε κατεβάζοντας και τα rar έχετε κάποια τεύχη επιπλέον

Επίσης ξέρω ότι υπάρχει θέμα κατεβάσματος κάποιος περιορισμός  μάλλον αυτός ο περιορισμός έχει να κάνει με το "σύννεφο" που είναι τα τεύχη,  αλλά με λίγη υπομονή θα τα κατεβάσετε όλα. 

Θα είναι εκεί  για πολύ καιρό  :Wink:

----------

gethag (17-06-14)

----------


## draco1

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι το έχετε όλοι όσοι μου το ζητήσατε  το λινκ,  πιθανών να το έστειλα και δύο φορές

----------

alfadex (25-08-15), 

γάτος (19-06-14), 

ezizu (19-06-14), 

GiwrgosTH (19-06-14), 

JIM_6146B (31-08-15), 

spy8051 (25-08-14), 

thomasdriver (21-06-14)

----------


## IVAN BLANTIMIROF

Παίδες δώστε και σε μας τα λίνκ για να κατεβάσουμε την συλλογή των περιοδικών του Ελέκτορ που είναι σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή,
εάν είναι δυνατόν και θέλετε;
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## SeAfasia

μπορεί να σταλεί και σε μένα το download link σε πμ,κάποια στιγμή;
Ευχαριστώ...και συγχαρητήρια για τον κόπο σου Σώτο..

----------


## lepouras

Κώστα θέλεις; τα 309+1 που σκάναρε ο Σωτήρης?

----------

loukas174 (06-12-15), 

WIZARD (18-09-15)

----------


## Nemmesis

ενδιαφερομαι και εγω Γιαννη

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κώστα θέλεις; τα 309+1 που σκάναρε ο Σωτήρης?



αν γίνεται....

----------


## vasilisd

Θα το ήθελα και εγώ το λινκ αν γίνεται

----------


## capacity

Κι εγώ παρακαλώ

----------


## Dbnn

Και εγώ παρακαλώ

----------


## SIERA

και εγω παρακαλω

----------


## Muttley Black

και εγώ παρακαλώ

----------


## klik

Δώσε πράμα Γιάννη...

----------


## diony

στείλε το και σε μένα το λινκ αν γίνεται
ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## DJman

Θα με ενδιεφεραν και εμενα. Οποιος μπορει να στειλει Link  :Smile:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Θα με ενδιεφεραν και εμενα. Οποιος μπορει να στειλει Link



εχεις πμ Μάνο

----------


## SeAfasia

> στείλε το και σε μένα το λινκ αν γίνεται
> ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων



εχεις πμ Κωστή

----------


## SeAfasia

έχω συγκινηθεί παίδες πήγα πολλά χρόνια πίσω..... :Biggrin:

----------


## sabouras

θα με ενδιέφερε και εμένα τα τεύχη του ελεκορ. Οπότε εάν είναι εύκολο θα μπορούσατε να μου παρέχετε το αντιστοίχο λινκ. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lepouras

ο τελευταίος που στέλνω είναι ο σαβούρας.  μέχρι την τετάρτη που θα γυρίσω θα σας εξυπηρετήσει ο Κώστας (SeAfasia). οπότε να του στέλνετε ΠΜ ή να του το γράφετε εδώ .Κώστα σε έχωσα στεγνά :Lol:

----------


## SeAfasia

> ο τελευταίος που στέλνω είναι ο σαβούρας.  μέχρι την τετάρτη που θα γυρίσω θα σας εξυπηρετήσει ο Κώστας (SeAfasia). οπότε να του στέλνετε ΠΜ ή να του το γράφετε εδώ .Κώστα σε έχωσα στεγνά



γερμανικό; :Lol:

----------


## Fire Doger

Και εγω παρακαλω  :Smile:

----------


## thodoris1975

Και εγω παρακαλώ αν έχεις την καλοσύνη φίλε. Τα ψάχνω πολυ καιρό και δεν μπορώ να τα βρω.

----------


## SY1BMK

και σε εμενα αν μπορεις σε παρακαλω πολυ!

----------


## steliosssss

αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα θα το ήθελα και εγώ!ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## JIM_6146B

Της ευχαριστίες μου στον   draco1  για την ψηφιοποίηση  του elektor .  :Thumbup: 

Τέλειοοοοοο.....  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## SY1BMK

για καποιο λογο σε μενα τα λινκ του γκουγκλ δεν λειτουργησαν...εγιναν και σε καποιον αλλον?

----------


## johnpats

Μπορω να εχω και εγω το λινκ με τα τευχη του ελεκτορ;
Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## NIKOS

Θα με ενδιεφεραν και εμενα.

----------


## apilot

Εγώ τα κατεβάζω αυτήν την στιγμή.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Γιάννη τον lepoura για το μήνυμα.

----------


## SeAfasia

μια πρόταση:
κάποια στιγμή να γράψουμε κάποια κυκλώματα τα οποία μπορούν να μας χρειαστούν ή έχουν ενδιαφέρον για όλους,επίσης και τα ανάλογα τεύχη..
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nick1974

κι εγω παρακαλω αν ειναι ευκολο  :Smile:

----------


## spyart

Και εγω παρακαλω

----------


## street

Και εγω παρακαλω  :Biggrin:

----------


## thodoris1975

Κατέβηκαν Όλα :Smile: ! Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.Ειλικρινά η δουλειά που κάνετε είναι  πολύ καλή. Συνεχίστε ετσι ...

----------


## 347

Και εγω παρακαλω

----------


## lepouras

επέστρεψα. Κώστα πάρε άδεια αναλαμβάνω πάλι :Lol: 
Σάκη σου έρχονται.

----------


## radiofonias

Αν ειναι εφικτό θα τα ήθελα και εγώ.

----------


## andyferraristi

Θερμά συγχαρητήρια σε όποιον έκανε αυτή τη δουλειά.

----------


## mariosinsuex

Αν δε βαριεται καποιος να μου στειλει το link.
Επισης τα πολλά συγχαρητηρια.
Να ειστε παντα καλα

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9506 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

έφτασεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!

----------


## SeAfasia

> έφτασεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!



έχει φτάσει πιο πριν κομπλεαΏ..

----------


## lepouras

> έχει φτάσει πιο πριν κομπλεαΏ..



οκ. απλά όποιος προλαβαίνει να γράφει και ένα οκ μην μπερδευόμαστε. αν και δεν θα πάθουν και τίποτα να τους έρχεται διπλό μήνυμα :Lol:  :Tongue2:

----------


## moutoulos

> έφτασεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!




  "Μικρέ" ... και ένα βαρύ γλυκό σε μένα !!!.

Coffee.jpg

 :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:

----------


## lepouras

> "Μικρέ" ... και ένα βαρύ γλυκό σε μένα !!!.
> 
> Coffee.jpg



αμέσωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωως. :Lol: 
.

----------

WIZARD (18-09-15)

----------


## WIZARD

Παρακαλω να μου σταλουν και εμενα,
τα λινκ 

ευχαριστω

----------


## lepouras

οκ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## johnpats

Ενδιαφερομαι και εγω για τα λινκ.τα ειχε ξαναζητησει αλλα δεν μου εσταλησαν!
Όποτε μπορείτε!

----------


## lepouras

ok.............

----------


## johnpats

> ok.............



Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους !

----------


## fm355

και εγώ παρακαλώ

----------


## angel_grig

Mπαινω και εγω στην λιστα :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

> και εγώ παρακαλώ







> Mπαινω και εγω στην λιστα




ok...
ok....

----------


## jordan t-610

Παρακαλώ μπορούν να μου σταλθούν και εμένα,
τα λινκ 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!! :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

οκ..............

----------

angel_grig (26-09-15)

----------


## agis68

Στείλε μου και εμένα το λινκ απλά να επιβεβαιωσω βάση συγκρισης με τα παλιά...

ευχαριστώ

----------


## lepouras

ok..................

----------


## johnnkast

παρακαλω πολυ παιδια...μπορω να εχω κι εγω το λινκ;;;
Ευχαριστω

----------


## lepouras

ok.................

----------

johnnkast (26-09-15)

----------


## ggr

Καλημερα μπορω να τα εχω κι εγω ?
 Ευχαριστω πολυ προκαταβολικα.

----------


## lepouras

οκ...............

----------


## toliis69

Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα και εγω το link........... ευχαριστώ

----------


## goulf

παρακαλώ πολύ μπορώ να έχω κι εγώ το λινκ;;;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## lepouras

οκ.........
οκ.........

----------


## nikjohn

Θα με ενδιέφερε και εμένα το λινκ. 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## polog40

Μπορώ να το έχω και εγώ; Ευχαριστώ.

Στάλθηκε από το C6833 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gethag

> Θα με ενδιέφερε και εμένα το λινκ. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.







> Μπορώ να το έχω και εγώ; Ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το C6833 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk





Εστάλησαν. :Smile:

----------


## polog40

> Εστάλησαν.




Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Αν είναι από το 1ο τεύχος τα θέλω κι εγώ!  :Tongue2:

----------


## mXm

Θα ήθελα και εγώ το λινκ αν είναι εύκολο. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Diogenis29

Παρακαλώ μπορούν να μου σταλθούν και εμένα,
τα λινκ 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ   :Wink:

----------


## lepouras

ok
ok
ok..................

----------

GiwrgosTH (29-09-15)

----------


## cospaul3

παρακαλώ πολύ μπορώ να έχω κι εγώ το λινκ;;;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ προκαταβολικά

----------


## lepouras

ok............

----------


## haf

Παρακαλώ το Link


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## lepouras

οκ...........

----------


## πετρος647

Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα και εγώ το link........... ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά ..

----------


## lepouras

ok..........

----------


## misterno

Καλημέρα. Βάλτε και μένα στη λίστα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lepouras

ok............

----------


## ALEXANDROS SAT

Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα και εγώ το link........... ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά ..

----------


## SeAfasia

> Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα και εγώ το link........... ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά ..



για κοίτα τα πμ.... :Biggrin:

----------


## panaconic1

Θα μπορουσα να εχω και εγω το Link? Ευχαριστω πολύ.

----------


## kostas18

Καλημέρα. θα ήθελα να έχω και εγώ το link, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lepouras

ok......
ok......

----------


## SeAfasia

πάρε κόσμεεεεεεεεεεε.......

----------


## douralis

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα και εγώ το link.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lepouras

οκ..............

----------


## douralis

ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. θυμήθηκα τα χρόνια του τεχνικού λυκείου...!

----------


## billisj

Καλημέρα. θα ήθελα να έχω και εγώ το link, ευχαριστώ πολυ .!!

----------


## lepouras

ok............

----------


## alterbin

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα και εγώ το link.Ευχαριστώ κ πολλα μπραβο!!!!

----------


## lepouras

οκ............

----------


## jvrmoulds

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα και εγώ το link.Ευχαριστώ παρα πολλύ !!!!

----------


## 582

θα ήθελα και εγώ το link. ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## lepouras

ok.........
ok.........

----------


## spydark

Πάρα πολύ καλή κίνηση! Αν δεν είναι κόπος, θα τα ήθελα κι εγώ.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## lepouras

ok...............

----------


## fotis0

καλησπερα,ισχυει ακομα το κατεβασμα του περιοδικου;

----------


## lepouras

οκ.................

----------


## Paulos D.

Εάν ισχύει ακόμα το κατέβασμα θα σας ήμουν ευγνώμων αν το στέλνατε και σε μένα.

----------


## lepouras

ok.........

----------


## georgeFormula1

Συγχαρητήρια για τη προσπάθεια, το υλικο αυτό ειναι θησαυρός..  Αν υπάρχει ορεξη στείλτε και σε μένα το link. Ευχαριστώ..

----------


## lepouras

οκ........

----------


## loukas174

Μπράβο σου Γιάννη.. αν θέλεις στήλτο και σε μενα..

----------


## lepouras

οκ...................

----------


## SOTOS66

Φίλε draco1 είχα πολύ καιρό να επισκεφθώ το site του hlectronika.gr  και τυχαία έπεσα στην δημοσίευση σχετικά με το ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ .
Είμαι και εγώ συλλέκτης των τευχών του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ , δυστυχώς όμως από τα τεύχη του Μαΐου 86 (τεύχος 45 ) , Μαΐου 88 (τεύχος 69 ) ,και από το τεύχος Δεκεμβρίου 2000 (τεύχος 220 ) , μου λείπουν κάποιες σελίδες θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος αν έχεις αυτά τα τεύχη η οποίος άλλος τα έχει και θα ήθελε να τα μοιραστεί μαζί μου .



Σωτήρης 
smakris@hol.gr

----------


## Dbnn

Δεν γνωριζω εαν εχει αναφερθει, αλλα υπαρχει καποιο downloader για κατεβασμα;; γιατι λειπω πολλες ωρες απο το σπιτι και δεν προλαβαινω ενα ενα

----------


## midakos

Συνάδελφε Ιωάννη, αν δεν σε κάνει κόπο στείλε και σε μένα τα λίνκ να τα κατεβάσω. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## lepouras

ok....
ok.... 
Δημήτρη αν έχεις τα λινκ γιατί δεν κατάλαβα κάτι να τα κατεβάσεις μαζεμένα δεν ξέρω. αν και δεν δυσκολεύτηκα όταν τα κατέβασα κυρίως από το google drive μιας και μπορείς να χτυπήσεις όσα λινκ θέλεις και να κατεβαίνουν ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## Dbnn

> ok....
> ok.... 
> Δημήτρη αν έχεις τα λινκ γιατί δεν κατάλαβα κάτι να τα κατεβάσεις μαζεμένα δεν ξέρω. αν και δεν δυσκολεύτηκα όταν τα κατέβασα κυρίως από το google drive μιας και μπορείς να χτυπήσεις όσα λινκ θέλεις και να κατεβαίνουν ταυτόχρονα.



Γιαννη τα εχω τα λινκ. Αλλα μεχρι 4-5. Link απο καθε dvd  μπορω παραλληλα. Παραπανω τρωει ολο το download και σερνεται. Απλη ερωτηση ειναι αν υπηρχε κατι. Dont worry.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Μπραβο Γιαννη αν γινεται και σε εμανα να μου το στειλεις θα σου ειμαι υποχρεος ευχαριστω

----------


## lepouras

οκ..................

----------

Σταύρος Απο (21-12-15)

----------


## midakos

> Γιαννη τα εχω τα λινκ. Αλλα μεχρι 4-5. Link απο καθε dvd  μπορω παραλληλα. Παραπανω τρωει ολο το download και σερνεται. Απλη ερωτηση ειναι αν υπηρχε κατι. Dont worry.



Δημήτρη εαν έχεις λογαριασμό google drive, μπορείς να πατήσεις απευθείας προσθήκη φακέλου στο drive σου (γίνεται ακαριαία γιατί δεν αντιγράφουν τα αρχεία απλώς το σύνδεσμο)
Έπειτα κατεβάζεις την εφαρμογή στον υπολογιστή σου και αυτή κάνει συγχρονισμό (δηλαδή ότι μπαίνει στο drive σου, κατεβαίνει αυτόματα και σε ένα φάκελο στον υπολογιστή σου, και το αντίστροφο).

Εγώ έτσι το έβαλα και άστο να κατεβάζει μόνο του μια μέρα!

----------


## Dbnn

> Δημήτρη εαν έχεις λογαριασμό google drive, μπορείς να πατήσεις απευθείας προσθήκη φακέλου στο drive σου (γίνεται ακαριαία γιατί δεν αντιγράφουν τα αρχεία απλώς το σύνδεσμο)
> Έπειτα κατεβάζεις την εφαρμογή στον υπολογιστή σου και αυτή κάνει συγχρονισμό (δηλαδή ότι μπαίνει στο drive σου, κατεβαίνει αυτόματα και σε ένα φάκελο στον υπολογιστή σου, και το αντίστροφο).
> 
> Εγώ έτσι το έβαλα και άστο να κατεβάζει μόνο του μια μέρα!



Εννοειται πως εχω λογαριασμο. Αχα!! Πολυ καλο αυτο, σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου!!

----------


## lepouras

παιδιά θα ήθελα να ξανά ενημερώσω ότι το έργω αυτό είναι του Σωτήρη ( *k_sotiris* ) #1
που έκατσε και έκανε ΚΑΙ το σκανάρησμα ΚΑΙ το ανέβασμα (στην αρχή σε διάφορα μέρη που δεν βαστάγανε και πολύ καιρό τα λινκ και στο τέλος στο google drive που λόγο όγκου δεν ξέρω αν πληρώνει και κάποια συνδρομή το παλικάρι για να τα βαστάει εκεί και να τα βρίσκουμε εμείς) μόνο το σκανάρησμα του πήρε πάρα πολύ καιρό και αρκετό ακόμα το ανέβασμα. εγώ το μόνο που έκανα και κάνω είναι να σας στέλνω τα λινκ. οπότε αν θέλετε να ευχαριστήσετε  κάποιον είναι ο Σωτήρης.

----------


## navar

και εγώ θέλω να μου φέρει τα λινκ ο Αγιος Βασίλης !!!!
ή εστω ο Λεπουράγιος !

----------


## CybEng

Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα επιθυμούσα και εγώ τον σχετικό σύνδεσμο. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## genesis

Γιάνννη,...κάνε τον κόπο και για μένα. Σε ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!
Σωτήρη, ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ!

----------


## studio52

Παρακαλω το link και για μενα . Χρονια πολλα σε ολους , καλες γιορτες με υγεια

----------


## lepouras

> και εγώ θέλω να μου φέρει τα λινκ ο Αγιος Βασίλης !!!!
> ή εστω ο Λεπουράγιος !



χο χο χο 



ok..........
ok............
ok..........
ok..............

----------

CybEng (21-12-15)

----------


## stratos111

Και από 'δώ αν γίνετε.
Καλές γιορτές σε όλους.

----------


## lepouras

οκ........

----------

a75 (24-12-15)

----------


## a75

θα σου ήμουν ευγνώμων αν το στέλνατε και σε μένα. ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## navar

> θα σου ήμουν ευγνώμων αν το στέλνατε και σε μένα. ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ



έτοιμος !!!

ΥΓ: έγινα lepouras στην θέση του lepoura !

----------

a75 (26-12-15)

----------


## sakishlek

Ενδιαφερομαι κι εγω για το λινκ

----------


## navar

> Ενδιαφερομαι κι εγω για το λινκ



okz !!!!

----------


## DiViDi

Καλησπερα σας και Χρόνια Πολλά

Θα με ενδιέφερε και μένα

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
Δημήτρης

----------


## lepouras

ok........................

----------


## elektronio

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ 
 θα ήθελα και εγώ τα λινκ και αν γίνεται και το 309.

ευχαριστώ

----------


## lepouras

οκ......................

----------


## lepouras

θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω ότι μετά από επικοινωνία που είχα με τον Σωτήρη έμαθα ότι το παλικάρι πράγματι πλήρωνε συνδρομή  κάθε μήνα στην γουγλε για να μπορέσει να έχει όλα τα τεύχη σε ένα λογαριασμό και το δωρεάν μέγεθος του drive δεν έφτανε.
 για να τον βοηθήσω να ξεφορτωθεί αυτό το βάρος έφτιαξα διάφορους λογαριασμούς και τα ανέβασα όλα τα τεύχη. 

παράλληλα τα μάζεψα όλα αυτά σε ένα λινκ που μέσα θα μπορείτε να βρείτε τα πάντα.
 το πλεονέκτημα με το ένα και μοναδικό λινκ είναι  ότι όποια αλλαγή και να γίνετε στο εσωτερικό του (διόρθωση λάθους, προσθήκη αρχείου κλπ) θα σας εμφανίζετε και σε εσάς.
 με αυτό τον τρόπο θα μπορούμε να προσθέτουμε και άλλα χρήσιμα περιοδικά αν υπάρχουν ή ακόμα και αν κάποιος έχει κάποια χρήσιμα αρχεία στο δικό του drive και θέλει να τα μοιραστεί με όλους απλά στέλνοντας μου το λινκ θα μπορούμε να το εντάσσουμε μέσα στο πακέτο χωρίς να χρειάζεται να σας ξανά στέλνουμε λινκ.
  για αρχή έχω βάλει και το 5000ic audio.
 θα προσπαθήσω τις επόμενες ημέρες να στείλω σε ομαδικά πμ το λινκ σε όλους όσους το είχανε ζητήσει μέχρι τώρα και προς τα πίσω.

κάνω μερικές μικρο-διορθώσεις ακόμα στα διάφορα αρχεία που κάποια ξεχάστηκαν και κάποια ανακατευτήκανε αλλά αυτό δεν έχει να σας προβληματίσει εσάς γιατί όπως είπα ότι διόρθωση και να γίνει θα μπορείτε να την δείτε με το ίδιο λινκ που θα σας στείλω.


ελπίζω να βοηθήσει πολλούς και να ευχαριστήσω άλλη μια φορά τον Σωτήρη για τον κόπο που έκανε να σκανάρει τόσα τεύχη και να μας τα μοιράσει.
μόνο τα τεύχη του Σωτήρη είναι 65GB

παρότι κάποιοι θα πάρετε νωρίτερα το λινκ να κάνετε λίγο υπομονή λίγες μέρες για να ανέβουν και να διορθωθούν κάποια μπερδέματα.
ευχαριστώ.

----------

a75 (02-01-16), 

ALEXANDROS SAT (19-01-16), 

angel_grig (02-01-16), 

antonisfa (15-02-17), 

billisj (08-01-16), 

brokalias (10-02-17), 

Dbnn (02-01-16), 

DiViDi (02-01-16), 

ezizu (21-02-16), 

Gaou (05-04-19), 

genesis (04-01-16), 

gethag (02-01-16), 

johnnkast (02-01-16), 

JOUN (07-01-16), 

lamogio (09-01-20), 

moutoulos (02-01-16), 

SeAfasia (02-01-16), 

SOTOS66 (05-01-16), 

street (13-01-16), 

violent (27-11-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

Γιάννο ξανα στείλε μου σε πμ τα Link γιατί τα έσβησα κάτα λάθος..
ευχαριστώ

----------


## gethag

Νομίζω ότι κάτι πολύ χρήσιμο είναι να συμπεριληφθούν στο link και τα περιεχόμενα από όλα τα τεύχη της ελληνικής έκδοσης του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ
τα οποία τα έχει κάποιο μέλος όπως πρόσφατα είπε _εδώ_, αν φυσικά συμφωνεί.

----------


## lepouras

Κωστα σου έστειλα.
Γιώργο δεν ξέρω αν σου έχω στείλει αλλά αν ναι τότε θα δεις μέσα στο νέο πακέτο με την δυνατότητα στο ίδιο λινκ να προσθέτουμε ότι θέλουμε έχω βάλει δύο ακόμα αρχεία που είναι ευρετήριο όλες οι κατασκευές τον 309 ελεκτορ.
μιας και είχε βάλει ο Σωτήρης αρχείο με όλες τις audio κατασκευές των ελεκτορ έβαλα και το 5000ic audio, και μιας και τα ελεκτρο τα αναζητούν οι νέοι που αρχίζουν τώρα τις κατασκευές έβαλα και το 200 κυκλώματα με τρανζίστορ και το 50 κυκλώματα με το 555. 

ξέρω ότι είναι λίγο ελλιπής στα τεύχη στα περιεχόμενα αλλά δεν θυμάμαι από που ή ποιον το βρήκα.

δες το και πες μου αν είναι εντάξει.

υ.γ έβαλα και του KOKAR το zip που είχε δώσει τότε.

----------

billisj (08-01-16), 

George37 (20-04-18), 

gethag (03-01-16)

----------


## lepouras

ο Μάρκος (elektronio) έκατσε και μίκρυνε το μέγεθος των τευχών και συνολικά τα έκανε 3.5 γίγα(ανέβασε τα πρώτα 100 τεύχη και συνεχίζει).  μου έδωσε το λινκ και  πλέον καί αυτά είναι μέσα στο βασικό που έχετε λάβει όλοι(μου είχε πει και ο klik κάνει  το ίδιο. οπότε αν θέλει ή συνεχίζει και μας δίνει και το δικό του ή αν τον ικανοποιεί η ανάλυση του Μάρκου ας  σταματήσει να μην παιδεύετε.)
 οπότε αν θέλει κανένας να τα έχει στο κινητό του ή σε κάνα τάμπλετ, μνήμη κλπ θα τον εξυπηρετήσουν.
 τα άλλα που είναι όπως ανέβηκαν(μεγάλα) θα παραμείνουν φυσικά επάνω. 
τα DVD του Σωτήρη θα παραμείνουν μέσα όσο ακόμα ισχύει η συνδρομή του στο γουγλε μέχρι να διαγράφουν μόνα τους.
 για ότι καινούργιο θα σας ενημερώσω. 

να ευχαριστήσω όλα τα παιδιά που συνεχίζουν και ασχολούνται και να προσφέρουν σε αυτή την προσπάθεια.
και καλή χρονιά.(άντε σας κέρασα κάτι μέρα που είναι) :Biggrin:

----------

billisj (08-01-16), 

CybEng (07-01-16), 

moutoulos (07-01-16), 

street (13-01-16)

----------


## Georgeanasto

Εξαιρετική δουλειά, ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Να προτείνω ιδέα για να γίνει πανεύκολα η μεταφορά τους εδώ... να γίνουν torrent.

----------

kioan (09-01-16)

----------


## lepouras

σωστή η άποψή σου. κάντο. παραμένουν όπως είναι μιας και δεν κοστίζουν τίποτα και εσύ ανέλαβε να τα κάνεις torrent(εγώ δεν ξέρω καν πως δουλεύει). :Smile:

----------


## kioan

Το torrent βολεύει διότι όσοι τα έχετε στον δίσκο σας στην ουσία μοιράζετε και στους άλλους.
(εγώ δεν τα εχω για να τα κάνω &#128542 :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

ναι αλλά εγώ αδυνατώ να έχω ένα πισι ανοιχτό 24\7. εδώ μια εβδομάδα το άφησα για να ανεβάσω τα αρχεία και του έδωσα ρεπό επαόριστου να ξεκουραστεί :Biggrin: . 
οπότε όποιος μπορεί ας το κάνει. 
διαθέσιμα είναι στο λινκ όλα για όποιον ενδιαφέρετε και θέλει να το κάνει. 

το κακό είναι ότι είναι στα Ελληνικά οπότε θα απευθύνονται σε κοινό με γνώση στα Ελληνικά και περισσότερο σε αυτούς που ασχολούνται με ηλεκτρονικά. 
οπότε περιορίζει κι άλλο το εύρος του να τα θελήσουν πολλοί, και το περιορίζει ακόμα περισσότερο ότι από  αυτούς που θα τα κατεβάσουν και θα αφήσουν και το πισί τους ανοιχτό για να το δώσουν και σε άλλους. ενω τα Αγγλικά απευθύνονται σε πάρα πολλά εκ. κόσμου.

----------


## kioan

Απλά αφού θα τα έχουμε που θα τα έχουμε κάπου στον δισκο μας, αν τα έχουμε ως torrent και τα θελήσει κάποιος είναι πιο εύκολο να seedάρουμε λίγο (είτε κατά παραγγελία, είτε όταν έτσι κι αλλιώς ανοίγουμε το pc για άλλη δουλειά) αντί να ψάχνουμε χώρο να ξανά-ανέβουν.

Στείλε μου το link και θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω hosting για κάποιο διάστημα 😊

----------


## lepouras

οκ...... δικό σου  :Smile:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Ναι κι εγώ να βοηθησω με το torrent.
Κάθε βράδυ σχεδόν ανοιχτό είναι το pc.
Αν το κάνει ο *kioan* ας μου στείλει κι εμένα το link να seedάρω τα βράδια.
Αλλιώς ας το φτιάξω εγώ το torrent.

Καλύτερα να μην είναι ένα ενιαίο rar αρχείο να μπορεί ο καθένας να κατεβάζει από τον όγκο του torrent μόνο όποια τεύχη θέλει κατά την γνώμη μου.
Πείτε μου και πράτω αναλόγως.
ΥΓ: Δεν έχω τα τεύχη...

----------


## kioan

Για δες αν έχεις PM

----------


## lepouras

οκ............

----------


## The_Control_Theory

:Cool: 

Κατεβάζω και seedάρω.

----------


## giannhs1234567

θελω και εγω το λινκ,μπορει να μου το στειλει καποιος?

----------


## lepouras

οκ...........

----------


## ChristoM

καλησπέρα, πως θα μπορούσα να τα κατεβάσω τα pdf

----------


## lepouras

> καλησπέρα, πως θα μπορούσα να τα κατεβάσω τα pdf



τη εννοείς? έχεις τα λινκ?

----------


## ChristoM

> τη εννοείς? έχεις τα λινκ?



Το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε  :Smile: 
και εφέ τα ψάχνω.

----------


## lepouras

οκ.............

----------


## Dbnn

Εχω το καινουριο link του Γιαννη (lepouras). Αν φτιαξατε τορρεντ αν θελετε στειλτε το και απο δω, εχω ενα pc για να κατεβαζει μονιμως. Οποτε μπορω να κανω seed τα βραδια.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

οκ............. που λέει κι ο Λέπουρας

----------


## moutoulos

ΟGay θα λέτε  :Lol: .

----------

mikemtb (18-04-22)

----------


## Dbnn

> ΟGay θα λέτε .



Χαχαχαχα

----------


## lepouras

> ΟGay θα λέτε .



με φώναξες? θέλεις κάτι?.............. :Boo hoo!:

----------


## moutoulos

Γιάννη ...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
τo βιολί σου εσύ  :Biggrin: .

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Μάλλον πρέπει να είναι από τα τρία πλιά κι ένα τσόνι.
 :Tongue2:

----------


## lepouras

Νέα προσθήκη στο λινκ που όλοι έχετε.
 με την ευγενική χορηγία του Γιώργου (GiwrgosTH) προστέθηκαν 250 τεύχη του *NUOVA elettronica*  και ένα αρχείο με *33 σκαναρισμένα σχέδια* εξτρά. δεν είναι στα ελληνικά τα τεύχη αυτά αλλά για όποιον έχει ασχοληθεί με τα ελεκτορ δεν πιστεύω να δυσκολευτεί να βρει κάποιο σχέδιο που θα  τον ενδιαφέρει και με την βοήθεια του γουγλη να μεταφράσει και τα παρελκόμενα του.

*Γιώργο σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.*

----------


## SV1EDG

Γιάννη το Link παίζει ακόμα ?

----------


## miselon

Γειά σε όλους. Θα ήθελα κι εγώ το link για τα τεύχη του περιοδικού EKEKTOR. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

> Γιάννη το Link παίζει ακόμα ?



κανονικά. όσοι το έχουν δεν το χρειάζονται ξανά για ότι και να ανακοινώνω ότι μπήκε νέο.





> Γειά σε όλους. Θα ήθελα κι εγώ το link για τα τεύχη του περιοδικού EKEKTOR. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk



οκ..........

----------

SV1EDG (12-02-16)

----------


## lepouras

στο λινκ θα βρείτε και ένα txt με το λινκ για το τορεντ

----------


## niknikgr

Καλημέρα, θα ήθελα και εγώ το λινκ (είμαι εκπαιδευτικός ηλεκτρονικών σε επαλ και το υλικό θα πιάσει τόπο)
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## lepouras

οκ......................

----------


## tsirvoulis

καλημέρα σε όλους 
αν ειναι δυνατόν θα ήθελα και έγω το λινκ 
σας ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτέρων

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Το στειλα εγώ..............

(το τόρρεντ link)

----------


## lepouras

> καλημέρα σε όλους 
> αν ειναι δυνατόν θα ήθελα και έγω το λινκ 
> σας ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτέρων



οκ....................




> Το στειλα εγώ..............
> 
> (το τόρρεντ link)



το έχω συμπεριλάβει και αυτό σε ένα αρχείο text μέσα στο λινκ.

----------


## bolsevikos

Χαίρετε. 
Αν μπορείτε να στείλετε το λινκ κι απο δω μεριά, θα ήταν χρήσιμο.

Τα σέβη μου.

----------


## lepouras

οκ.................

----------


## bolsevikos

Lepouras εισαι γρήγορο πιστόλι!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε!

----------


## tsirvoulis

καλημέρα σε όλους 
και ευχαριστώ πολύ

καλή συνέχεια

----------


## kiros

Γιάννη δεν το στέλνεις και σε μένα.

----------


## panpan

Καλησπέρα, 

Θα ήθελα και εγώ αυτο το λινκ εαν δεν σου κάνει κόπο. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## lepouras

ok.............
ok...............

----------


## lepouras

προστέθηκαν μέσα στον φάκελο +  ένα τορεντ λινκ  για το ARDUINO - 49 books και το αρχείο του E-Book - Arduino Compilation .

----------


## goldjohnny

> προστέθηκαν μέσα στον φάκελο +  ένα τορεντ λινκ  για το ARDUINO - 49 books και το αρχείο του E-Book - Arduino Compilation .




σβήστηκε ?

----------


## lepouras

ποιό? το λινκ με όλα τα ελεκτορ και τα πρόσθετα που μπήκανε? όχι. γιατί?

----------


## goldjohnny

> ποιό? το λινκ με όλα τα ελεκτορ και τα πρόσθετα που μπήκανε? όχι. γιατί?



μου στελνεις το link σε παρακαλώ

----------


## lepouras

οκ.................

----------


## Lord Vek

Θα ήθελα κι εγώ το link. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## thodoris1975

Κάλησπέρα παιδιά,  μου στέλνετε και εμένα σας παρακαλώ αν έχετε την καλοσύνη;

----------


## lepouras

ok............
ok.............

----------


## Νικος Ρουσσος

Καλησπέρα.
Αν και δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός είναι δυνατόν να πάρω και εγώ το Link.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lepouras

οκ..................

----------


## ikaros8914

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Ενδιαφερομαι κ γω για τα τεύχη του ελεκτορ..θα ήταν εύκολο η αποστολή του λινκ; 



Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## awmn931

Θα ήθελα και εγώ το link αν είναι εύκολο. (Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά κύριε Γιάννη lepouras κατά κόσμον ok..........)

----------


## lepouras

ok....




> Θα ήθελα και εγώ το link αν είναι εύκολο. (Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά κύριε Γιάννη lepouras κατά κόσμον ok..........)



και κοκ........ :Biggrin: 

το οκ το λέω γιατί μπορεί να το δει κάποιο άλλο παιδί το μήνυμα και να στείλει το λινκ οπότε για να μην το ξανά στέλνουμε ή να μην ξεχάσουμε κανέναν. οπότε σε περίπτωση που μπορεί να λείπω και να μην μπορέσω να μπω κάποιες μέρες θα αναλάβει άλλος..... οκ? :Lol:

----------


## fideldfidel

_Θα ήθελα και εγώ το link αν είναι εύκολο;_

----------


## lepouras

Ok.......

----------


## michalism

Καλήμερα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.

θα ήθελα και εγώ το link αν γινεται.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και συγχαρητήρια για την πρωτοβουλία!!

----------


## lepouras

οκ.........................
να αναφέρω με την ευγενική χορηγία του μέλους *sabouras* 

προστεθήκαν κάποια αρχεία  του περιοδικού evil genius.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evil_G...book_series%29
 καλό διάβασμα.

----------


## agis68

Γιαννη μου ξανά το λινκ για τα πιο καινούργια που έχουν μπει.....

----------


## jallas

Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα και εγώ το link........... ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## lepouras

Αγι αν έχεις το παλιό το ίδιο είναι δεν έχει αλλάξει. παρόλα αυτά στο ξανά έστειλα. 

οκ...
οκ....

----------

agis68 (06-05-16)

----------


## haris_216

Να ζητήσω κι εγώ το link?
Δεν το ήξερα το evil genius αλλά μου κέντρισε την περιέργεια

----------


## lepouras

δεν έχεις το λινκ του ελεκτορ?

----------


## haris_216

Να ευχαριστήσω και δημόσια τον lepoura για την ταχύτατη αποστολή του link.

----------


## suicida

Καλησπέρα,

Εάν γίνεται θα ήθελα και εγώ το link.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## lepouras

οκ............

----------


## shoco

Καλησπερα και Χρονια Πολλα. Θα ηθελα κι εγω το λινκ.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## lepouras

οκ...............

----------


## lepouras

νεα ανακοίνωση. προστέθηκε μέσα στο γνωστό πλέων λινκ ένας φάκελος που λέει* Books IoannisK*  και έχει μια τεράστια συλλογή από περιοδικά μικροελεγκτών και προγραμματισμούς( ARM, PIC Programming, Microchip, Digital Signal Processing) και άλλα, προσφορά του μέλους 
 *Skywaker* 

 
σκοπεύει να βάλει ακόμα περισσότερα αρχεία μέσα αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα έχετε προλάβει να διαβάσετε αυτά που ήδη έβαλε. ευχαριστούμε Γιάννη (Skywaker)

καλή ανάγνωση σε όλους.

----------


## Skywaker

Καλησπέρα, καταρχην ευχαριστώ για τα καλά λόγια συνονόματε!!

Δεύτερον να ενημερώσω οτι αν και δεν εχουν ανεβει ακομα όλα, η ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη μου περιλαμβάνει βιβλία για assembly, avr, pic, embedded c, arm , fpga, arduino, καθώς και power management. Επίσης υπάρχει ενας φάκελος τον οποίο θα ονομάσω ''Διαφορα'' και εκει θα υπαρχουν βιβλία εκτος των αλλων κατηγοριων.
Καλή ανάγνωση εύχομαι, ελπίζω σε καποιον να φανουν εστω και λιγο χρήσιμα!

----------


## lepouras

> Καλησπέρα, καταρχην ευχαριστώ για τα καλά λόγια συνονόματε!!
> 
> Δεύτερον να ενημερώσω οτι αν και δεν εχουν ανεβει ακομα όλα, η ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη μου περιλαμβάνει βιβλία για assembly, avr, pic, embedded c, arm , fpga, arduino, καθώς και power management. Επίσης υπάρχει ενας φάκελος τον οποίο θα ονομάσω ''Διαφορα'' και εκει θα υπαρχουν βιβλία εκτος των αλλων κατηγοριων.
> Καλή ανάγνωση εύχομαι, ελπίζω σε καποιον να φανουν εστω και λιγο χρήσιμα!



Γιάννη νάσε καλά και μπράβω σου. 
να αναφέρω ότι το μέλος *sabouras* πρόσθεσε ένα φάκελο με 6 τεύχη του Ελεκτορ στα Αγγλικά του 2015. καλή ανάγνωση.

----------


## georgegr

Το λινκ παρακαλώ.

----------


## lepouras

οκ.............

----------


## G.G.

Καλήμερα.  Θα μπορούσα να έχω και εγώ το link?
 Ευχαριστώ

----------


## lepouras

ok...................

----------


## argizel

Θα μπορούσα να το έχω κι εγώ παρακαλώ?

----------


## lepouras

οκ...............

----------

argizel (20-05-16)

----------


## facnis

Καλημέρα θα μπορούσες να μου στείλεις και σε έμενα ? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## lepouras

ok...........

----------


## Nemmesis

μπράβο ρε παιδιά!!!

----------


## lepouras

Φυσικά και μπράβο τους γιατί το να κάτσεις να σκανάρεις τόσα περιοδικά, ανέβασμα  κλπ κλπ για να τα έχουν όλοι και μάλιστα δωρεάν (αν σκεφτούμε ότι όσοι έχουν τα περιοδικά και τα σκανάρουν δώσανε λεφτά να τα αγοράσουν και να τα μαζέψουν)είναι άξιο θαυμασμού. 
μην πεις για εμένα. 
εγώ απλά ένα λινκ μου δίνουν και το προσθέτω στα άλλα. κόπος μηδέν.

----------


## spydark

Καλημέρα, θα μπορούσα να έχω και εγώ το link;
Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι στα παιδιά!

----------


## lepouras

ok.............

----------


## jimfot

Θα ήθελα και εγώ το link.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## lepouras

οκ...............

----------


## lepouras

το μέλος του φόρουμ Μιχάλης (*michalism*) πρόσθεσε ένα ακόμα φάκελο( * Electronics e-book*s ) μέσα στο γνωστό λινκ με διάφορα ακόμα περιοδικά και βιβλία ηλεκτρονικών και άλλα. πιστεύω πως θα φανούν σε πολλούς χρήσιμα. πχ σε μια γρήγορη ματιά έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό.
<<isolating high voltage probe for oscilloscopes>> που έχουν γίνει αρκετές συζητήσεις εδώ μέσα για αυτό το θέμα. καλή ανάγνωση.
Μιχάλη σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------

diony (08-06-16), 

michalism (06-06-16)

----------


## fanivr2003

Θα ήθελα και εγώ το link. Μαζί με το  Ευχαριστώ  στέλνω ένα   μεγάλο μπράβο  σε όλους.

----------


## lepouras

ok...............

----------


## FreeEnergy

Έχω online σε ιστοσελίδα αρκετό ελεύθερο χώρο. Αν θέλετε μπορώ να φιλοξενήσω εκεί τα περιοδικά και να κάνω και ένα ωραίο ευρετήριο έτσι ώστε ο καθένας να κατεβάζει ότι θέλει ή και όλα αν τα θέλει! Εμένα προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρουν ( αν και θέλω να ασχοληθώ με τα ηλεκτρονικά κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον ) να βοηθήσω μόνο θέλω!

----------


## lepouras

free έτσι και αλλιώς δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα χώρου. τώρα αν θέλεις σου δίνω το λινκ και κάνε ότι θέλεις. συνολικά πάντως είναι καμιά 100ρια γιγα. εκτός αν επεξεργαστείς τα σκαναρισμένα και τα μικρύνεις σε χωρητικότητα και πιάσουν λιγότερο.

Υ.Γ. στο έστειλα.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Ωραία λοιπόν. Δώστε μου λίγο χρόνο να το ετοιμάσω. Θα ανεβάσω και τα δικά μου. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας θα είναι έτοιμο. Αυτό δεν το εγγυώμαι αλλά θα το παλέψω  :Smile: 
Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ένα ευρετήριο θα είναι μια καλή λύση. Θα μπορείς να δεις συνολικά τι υπάρχει. Να ψάψεις με λέξεις κλειδιά. Επειδή έχω τώρα στην κατοχή μου το newsmagazine.gr πειράζει να είναι εκεί; Το όνομα αυτό μου ...έμεινε εμένα από άλλη υπόθεση.

----------


## johny16

Θα επιθυμούσα να έχω και γω αυτό πολυποθητο λινκ. Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## basilism

παιδια καλησπερα.οποιος μπορει ας μου στειλει το λινκ.
ευχαριστω

----------


## lepouras

ok...........
ok...........

----------


## FreeEnergy

Μετά από ...αρκετό καιρό να 'μαι πάλι εδώ με νέα σχετικά με το ευρετήριο. Να σας πω λοιπόν τι έχω κάνει μέχρι τώρα και συγχωράτε την καθυστέρηση αλλά είχα πολλά πράματα να κάνω τον τελευταίο μήνα. Ας ξεκινήσω:


Μετέτρεψα *όλα* τα PDF αρχεία της Ελληνικής έκδοσης του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ σε PDF/text αρχεία από PDF/image που ήταν. Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Δύο πράγματα: α) Μπορείτε να αντιγράψετε κείμενο μέσα από ένα τέτοιο αρχείο και να το επικολήσετε κάπου αλλού. β) Πολύ - πολύ σημαντικό, μπορείτε να *ψάξετε* μέσα σε αυτά τα αρχεία τώρα.Ανέβασα τα πρώτα 50 και ετοίμασα τα 25 από αυτά στο www.newsmagazine.gr

Με απλά λόγια τώρα. Η μετατροπή των PDF/image αρχείων σε PDF/text χρειάστηκε 11 ώρες συνεχούς λειτουργίας του υπολογιστή. Χρησιμοποίησα το Abbyy Fine Reader 12 για οπτική αναγνώριση των εικόνων ( OCR ) και αποθήκευση ξανά σε PDF αλλά αυτή τη φορά με κείμενο. Έτσι λειτουργεί η αναζήτηση και η αντιγραφή - επικόληση. 15000+ σελίδες ήταν! Για μια στιγμή νόμισα ότι δεν θα ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία γιατί ο υπολογιστής έμεινε "παγωμένος" χωρίς να ανταποκρίνεται για περίπου 2-3 ώρες. Το άφησα όμως από περιέργεια και τελικά έγινε! Αν υπάρχουν λάθη είναι γιατί είναι μηχανική οπτική αναγνώριση. Το συγκεκριμένο όμως πρόγραμμα είναι πολύ καλο με ποσοστά επιτυχίας πάνω απο 97%.
Η ιστοσελίδα χρησιμοποιεί το Wordpress με ένα πολύ απλό θέμα χωρίς στυλιστικές υπερβολές. Τα βασικά μόνο! Αν κάποιος θέλει βοήθεια γενικότερα για τη σελίδα και το ευρετήριο ας ρωτήσει εδώ! Επειδή είμαι ακόμη στην αρχή ( μόνο 25 έτοιμα από ...309! Χώρια και άλλα βιβλία που έχω να ανεβάσω εγώ! ) συγχωρέστε την έλλειψη περιεχομένου αλλά υπόσχομαι όσο παιρνάει ο καιρός να εμπλουτίζεται συνέχεια.

*Πρέπει να μελετήσει κανείς πολλά για να ξέρει λίγα.*( Montesquieu, 1689-1755, Γάλλος στοχαστής )

Καλή σας ανάγνωση!

----------

aktis (03-07-16), 

Antonis12 (01-07-16), 

Fire Doger (08-07-16), 

kioan (30-06-16)

----------


## giannopoulos.stavros

πολύ καλή δουλειά, μπράβο
 Επιτέλους έχω και τα τρία πρώτα τεύχη

----------


## lepouras

με χαρά ανακοινώνω ότι προστέθηκε μέσα στο λινκ ένα αρχείο *Electronics Books* που εμπεριέχει 287 βιβλία και αρχεία και περιοδικά για  *Arduino  * *Raspberry Pi*
και διάφορα άλλα συνολικά περίπου 5 γιγα.... :W00t: 
προσφορά του μέλους* Free Energy.*
σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
 καλή ανάγνωση σε όλους.

----------


## aser

Θα ηθελα και εγω το link

----------


## lepouras

οκ...........

----------


## FreeEnergy

Επίτελους τελείωσαν !

Στο http://www.newsmagazine.gr ( μιας και ήταν διαθέσιμο αυτό... ) υπάρχουν ( σχεδόν* ) όλα τα Ελληνικά τεύχη του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ σε μορφή True PDF/Text. Πραγματικό κείμενο δηλαδή.

Να ευχαριστήσω *όλους* όσους ασχολήθηκαν και ιδιαίτερα τα άτομα που έκαναν τις φωτοτυπίες και την ψηφιοποίηση. Χωρίς τη δικιά τους δουλειά δεν θα ήταν εφικτό να γίνει το σημερινό.

Έγραψα *σχεδον όλα * τα τεύχη γιατί λείπει το 218. Δεν ήταν μέσα στα αρχικά και το ψάχνω ακόμη και τώρα. Αν κάποιος το έχει μπορεί να μου στείλει ένα μήνυμα παρακαλώ ή να απαντήσει εδώ; Έτσι θα είναι πλήρης η συλλογή!

*Αγαπώ αυτά που με τρέφουν: το πιοτό, το φαΐ, τα βιβλία.** (* Εtienne de La Boeie, 1530-1563, Γάλλος φιλόσοφος *)*

----------

bio (25-10-16), 

kioan (03-07-16), 

SV1EDG (05-07-16), 

vagos_89 (26-07-16)

----------


## apilot

Free Energy ευχαριστούμε για την καλή προσπάθεια τον κόπο που έκανες και για το χρόνο που διέθεσες.
Θα ήθελα να σου πω πως το τεύχος 018 δεν κατεβαίνει και είναι μόνο το εξώφυλλο.
Το τεύχος 113 έχει εξώφυλλο του 113 αλλά κατεβάζει τα περιεχόμενα  του τεύχους 114.
Το τεύχος 218 όντως λείπει γιατί όπως είπες δεν το έχεις.
Επίσης τα τεύχη 239 και 240 δεν υπάρχουν.
Αν γίνεται να κατεβάσεις και αυτά θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος.
Σε ευχαριστώ για μια φορά ακόμη για την προσπάθεια.

----------


## FreeEnergy

@apilot Σε ευχαριστώ για τις υποδείξεις με τα λάθη και τις παραλέιψεις  :Smile:  Διορθώθηκαν άμεσα! Ακόμη ψάχνω το 218...

----------

johnpats (04-07-16)

----------


## apilot

Free Energy είσαι γρηγορότερος και από την  Express  service.
Μπράβο και πάλι.

----------

johnpats (04-07-16)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Τελικά βρέθηκε και το 218 τεύχος. Μετατράπηκε κι αυτό σε κείμενο και είναι ανεβασμένο! Όλα είναι εκεί τώρα  :Smile:

----------

johnpats (04-07-16)

----------


## lepouras

Μπράβο βρε Free Energy. βλέπω ότι έβαλες και  έγγραφο  με το λινκ των Ελεκτορ μέσα στον φάκελο  με τα άλλα. Μπράβο σου και πάλι. νάσε καλά.

----------

johnpats (04-07-16)

----------


## SV2HIA

Μπορώ να έχω το link κι εγώ παρακαλώ αν σας είναι εύκολο; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lepouras

ok...........

----------


## wolfish

Καλησπέρα, θα μπορούσα να έχω και εγώ το link, ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

οκ..........

----------


## alexisk10

Καλημερα , θα μπορούσα να έχω και εγώ το link

ευχαριστώ

----------


## lepouras

οκ..............

----------


## SnakeEyes

Καλησπέρα,
αν μπορείτε στείλτε και σε μένα το link,

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## lepouras

ok..........

----------


## billtsig

θα με ενδιέφερε και εμένα το λινκ ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## lepouras

οκ.............

----------


## finos

θα μπορούσα να έχω και εγώ το link, ευχαριστώ

----------


## lepouras

ένα είναι το λινκ. το ίδιο που ήτανε πάντα.  δεν έχει αλλάξει. δεν το έχεις?
άντε πάρε και εσύ το λινκ.
οκ........

----------


## mikemtb

Θα με ενδιεφεραν και εμενα. Οποιος μπορει να στειλει Link  :Smile: 

στάλθηκε με Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

οκ............

----------


## jimd6776

Θα ηταν ευκολο να μου στειλει και μενα καποιος το λινκ? 
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## lepouras

οκ................

----------


## kyroscrete

καλημερα ... το λινκ ? ευχαριστω

----------


## lepouras

καλησπέρα....σου ήρθε ! παρακαλώ  :Lol:

----------


## powjemini

Καλημερα. Μπορώ να έχω το link?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Redfield

Καλησπέρα , είναι εύκολο να μου αποστείλετε και εμένα το link ?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## lepouras

ok........
ok.........

----------


## corduroy27

Μήπως θα μπορούσα να έχω κι εγώ το link?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## lepouras

οκ..........

----------

corduroy27 (13-10-16)

----------


## mitsus78

Μηπως θα μπορουσα να το εχω και εγω?

Στάλθηκε από το HT7 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jimmy956

Θα μπορούσες να μου το δώσεις και εμένα; 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Δημήτρης

----------


## omortis

Γειά σε όλους. Θα ήθελα κι εγώ το link για τα τεύχη του περιοδικού EKEKTOR. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## lepouras

ok........
ok.....
ok.........

----------


## omortis

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους όσους προσπάθησαν για την υπέροχη αυτή δουλειά.
ok!

----------


## jimmy956

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!! Ιδιαίτερες ευχαριστίες σε όλους αυτούς που συνέβαλαν στη δημιουργία του ηλεκτρονικού αυτού αρχείου και ειδικά σε αυτούς που σκάναραν.

----------


## lepouras

το μέλος* Fire Doger* πρόσθεσε στο γνωστό  λινκ *ELEKTOR +more* ένα ακόμα φάκελο με το όνομα *Tutorials* και μέσα έχει κάποια ενδιαφέρων βίντεο για το *Altium* και κάποια αρχεία PDF για αυτό. 
 Στέφανε σε ευχαριστούμε για την προσφορά σου  :Thumbup:

----------

Fire Doger (20-10-16)

----------


## FMTRIKALA

Καλησπερα.θα μπορουσα να εχω και εγω το λινκ του ελεκτορ?????

----------


## lepouras

οκ...............

----------


## avgenokostas

Κ σε εμένα αν μπορείς.. ευχαριστώ..

----------


## lepouras

οκ......

----------


## bio

Γειά σας... Αν μπορείτε στείλτε και σε μένα το link. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## lepouras

οκ........

----------

bio (25-10-16)

----------


## ΣΤΑΡΑΚΙΑΣ

Καλημέρα στην ομάδα..Μπορω να έχω και γω το Λινκ σας παρακαλω?

----------


## lepouras

ok........

----------


## ioanniskar

Θα ήθελα και γω link.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## lepouras

οκ...........

----------


## minoas33

Καλημερα.
Μπορω να εχω και εγω το link?

----------


## lepouras

οκ...........

----------


## michael92

Καλησπέρα.
Θα μπορούσα να έχω και γω το link??

----------


## lepouras

οκ.............

----------


## Garfield

Θα με ενδιέφερε και εμένα το link

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## lepouras

οκ............

----------


## ggr

Καλησπερα σε ολους.
Εχω ηδη ολα τα pdf του ελεκτορ, και για να διεκολυνομαι σε οτι ψαχνω, εχω ξεχωρισει ολες τις σελιδες με τα περιεχομενα σε ενα zip αρχειο.
Επειδη δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να το ανεβασω εδω , ας μου πει ενας διαχειριστης πως μπορω να το στειλω.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Καλησπερα σε ολους.
> Εχω ηδη ολα τα pdf του ελεκτορ, και για να διεκολυνομαι σε οτι ψαχνω, εχω ξεχωρισει ολες τις σελιδες με τα περιεχομενα σε ενα zip αρχειο.
> Επειδη δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να το ανεβασω εδω , ας μου πει ενας διαχειριστης πως μπορω να το στειλω.



Μπράβο ggr για την δουλειά σου! Μια και υπάρχουν τα αρχεία των περιοδικών ανεβασμένα σε σελίδα ( αναφέρεται στο link που δίνει ο Συντονιστής ) και επειδή είναι όλα TruePDF ( πραγματικό κείμενο δηλαδή ) πρόσθεσα στην κορυφή και στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας αναζήτηση με το Google. H αναζήτηση αυτή λειτουργεί κανονικά ( η προηγούμενη αναζήτηση δεν δούλευε τελικά ) και μπορείτε να βρείτε ότι θέλετε!

----------


## lepouras

Μπράβο Γιώργο. δεν ξέρω το μέγεθος που έχει το αρχείο σου αλλά αν έχεις Gmail αν θέλεις ανέβασε το στο GoogleDrive σου και στείλε μου με πμ το λινκ του αρχείου αφού πρώτα το κάνεις να είναι ορατό σε όσους έχουν το λινκ.
φυσικά αν έχει σκοπό να προσφέρεις και άλλα πράγματα (αρχεία σχεδία βιβλία κλπ) τότε φτιάξε ένα φάκελο στο GoogleDrive σου ονόμασε το με κάποιο όνομα που θα ξεχωρίζει από όλους τους άλλους που έχουμε μέσα(πχ ggr αρχεία) σου και δώσε μου το λινκ του φακέλου. έτσι όποτε θέλεις να μοιράσεις κάτι θα το βάζεις μέσα σε αυτόν τον φάκελο και θα το βλέπουν αυτόματα όλοι. Φυσικά θα βγάζεις και μια ανακοίνωση εδώ για να το μαθαίνουν όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι.

Κώστα πολύ σημαντική και η δικιά σου δουλειά και σε ευχαριστούμε. φυσικά το να υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος αν κάποιος θέλεις να βρει κάτι στα ελεκτορ είναι πολύ καλό. εφόσον όλα υπάρχουν μέσα στο βασικό λινκ που μοιράζουμε τότε  ο κάθε ένας έχει την άνεση να επιλέγει.

----------


## andreasmon

Θα με ενδιέφερε και εμένα το link.

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.

----------


## lepouras

οκ..........

----------


## violent

Καλημέρα
Μπορώ να έχω κι εγώ μια πάσα please?
Συγχαρητήρια στον Σωτήρη Κωνσταντινίδη για την ενέργειά του αυτή, στον FreeEnergy για την φιλοξενία και την ψηφιοποίηση και μάλιστα σε OCR, όπως και σε όποιους άλλους ενεπλάκησαν στο όλο project.

----------


## lepouras

οκ........

----------


## sakdrama

Γειά χαρα 
Συγχαρητήρια για την κίνηση σας 
Αν μπορούσατε να μου στείλετε το λίνκ 

Ευχαριστω

----------


## lepouras

οκ..........

----------


## Midak

Συγχαρητήρια για την κίνηση.
Χρόνια Πολλά.  :Smile: 

Υ.Γ.: Δεν ενδιαφέρομαι προσωπικά.

----------


## dimi4321

Ευχαριστούμε για την χρησιμη συλλογη. εάν είναι δυνατο στειλτε μου το λινκ.

----------


## lepouras

οκ......

----------


## REXMAKRO

Γειά! Αν είναι δυνατό, θα ήθελα και εγώ τα links. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lepouras

ok.......

----------


## REXMAKRO

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## taskman

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα κ Εγώ τα links.. Ευχαριστώ

Στάλθηκε από το EVA-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

ok...........

----------


## manolisklv

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,αν είναι εύκολο θα ήθελα και γω τα links,ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων....

----------


## lepouras

οκ..............

----------


## brokalias

Καλημερα, ειναι πολυ σημαντικο που υπαρχει τετοια υποστηρηξη απο την κοινοτητα, ευχαριστω ολους που συνεβαλλαν σε αυτο. Μπορω να εχω και εγω τα links;

Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## basilhs4

μήπως θα μπορουσα να εχω και εγω το λινκ? ευχαριστώ

----------


## lepouras

οκ....
οκ.....

----------


## kesanis

Αν σας είναι εύκολο, θα τα ήθελα και εγώ.
Ευχαριστώ, προκαταβολικά.

_Sent from my Galaxy Tab Pro, using Tapatalk_

----------


## lepouras

οκ.........

----------


## George37

Συγχαρητήρια για την κίνηση σας... Αν μπορείτε θα ήθελα κι εγώ το link... Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## lepouras

οκ.......

----------

George37 (07-05-17)

----------


## antonisfa

Aν δε σου είναι κόπος θα ήθελα και γω το λινκ
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## lepouras

οκ......

----------

antonisfa (15-02-17)

----------


## andreas

Ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ παιδιά για το λίνκ. Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lepouras

οκ...........

----------


## melpapa

Αν είναι εύκολο θα ήθελα και εγω το link. Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## lepouras

οκ.........

----------


## xrist sakis

Αν μπορείς στείλε το link σε παρακαλώ...
 Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## lepouras

οκ........

----------


## Giorgos91

Καλησπερα παιδιά.. ειμαι σχετικα καινούριος στο φορουμ.. θα μπορουσα να βρω καπου αυτα τα περιοδικα στα ελληνικα για να τα κατεβασω? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων..

----------


## lepouras

μόλις τα βρήκες. :Rolleyes:

----------


## vertas123

Αν σου είναι εύκολο θα ήθελα και εγώ το link φίλε μου!
Ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων..

----------


## lepouras

ok...... 
New York ???
ζω για την μέρα που θα το ζητήσει και κάποιος από τη Αλάσκα.   :Lol:

----------


## astanapane

αν ειναι ευκολο θα ηθελα και εγω το λινκ. 

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ εκ των προτερων.

----------


## lepouras

ok.........

----------


## Telisss

Καλησπέρα,
Θα ήθελα και εγώ το link! 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## lepouras

ok..........

----------


## Blasis

Καλησπέρα
Θα ήθελα και εγώ το link,
Παρακαλώ και ευχάριστο εκ των προτέρων

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

ok...........

----------


## ganagnost02

Καλησπέρα και γω θα ήθελα το λινκ! Ευχαριστώ! ! 

Έχω κάποια γνήσια και κάποια φωτοτυπία.. 
Θα ήταν πολύ καλό να τα έχω μαζεμένα! ! Ωραία κίνηση! 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

iakai96 (01-05-17)

----------


## lepouras

οκ.......

----------


## ganagnost02

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! !

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ροζ Πανθηρας

> ok...... 
> New York ???
> ζω για την μέρα που θα το ζητήσει και κάποιος από τη Αλάσκα.



Θα ηθελα το λινκ κι'εγω.

(Οχι Αλασκα, αλλα πιο κοντα απο Νεα Υορκη !)

----------


## lepouras

> Θα ηθελα το λινκ κι'εγω.
> 
> (Οχι Αλασκα, αλλα πιο κοντα απο Νεα Υορκη !)



όταν πιάσω τον στόχο του βόρειου πόλου θα αρχίσω το όνειρο για την Ανταρτική....  :Biggrin: 
στο αφιερώνω.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upYPlIld-yg

----------


## Ροζ Πανθηρας

!!!  Ευχαριστώ !!!

----------


## iakai96

> ok.........



Αν σου είναι εύκολο θα ήθελα και εγώ το link φίλε μου!
Ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων..

----------


## lepouras

οκ.......

----------

George37 (07-05-17)

----------


## mjtir

Τι και αν οι δεκαετίες περάσανε οι παλιές αγάπες δεν πεθαίνουν. Ακόμα κλεω για τις κούτες που φύγανε μετά την τελευταία μετακομιση. Θα ήμουν ευγνώμων για το πολυπόθητο link .Να κλείσει επιτέλους η πληγή...

----------


## lepouras

οκ............

----------


## mjtir

Και εγένετο φως...Χιλια ευχαριστω!

----------


## teresos

Καλησπέρα, θα μπορούσα να έχω και εγώ το link, ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

Οκ..........

----------


## PaulEngineer

Καλησπερα! 

Ειδα τις αγγελιες για ενα διασημο βιβλιο, το Elector! Μπορει καποιος να μου πει το κοστος του λινκ για αυτο το βιβλιο? Θα ηθελα πολυ να το διαβασω! Εαν εχετε τιποτε παρακαλω μπορειτε να με ειδοποιησετε?

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## mikemtb

> Καλησπερα! 
> 
> Ειδα τις 
> αγγελιες?????
> για ενα διασημο 
> βιβλιο?????
> το Elector!!!!!  -c+k
> Μπορει καποιος να μου πει το κοστος ?????
> του λινκ για αυτο το βιβλιο? Θα ηθελα πολυ να το διαβασω! Εαν εχετε τιποτε παρακαλω μπορειτε να με ειδοποιησετε?
> ...



Ένα λινκ είναι. Θα στο στείλεί ο σεβασμιοτατος Dr lepouras και θα το κατεβάσεις. Απλά τα πράγματα 



Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

> Καλησπερα! 
> 
> Ειδα τις αγγελιες για ενα διασημο βιβλιο, το Elector! Μπορει καποιος να μου πει το κοστος του λινκ για αυτο το βιβλιο? Θα ηθελα πολυ να το διαβασω! Εαν εχετε τιποτε παρακαλω μπορειτε να με ειδοποιησετε?
> 
> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!



οκ..........

----------


## karthos

Καλησπέρα σας.
Θα μπορούσατε να στείλετε και σε μένα το link;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## lepouras

ok...........

----------


## iliasmexican

Καλησπέρα σας.
Θα μπορούσατε να στείλετε και σε μένα το link;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## lepouras

ok........

----------


## THEO_THEO

> ok........



Καλησπέρα.
Ανγίνεται και σε μένα.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## lepouras

οκ.........

----------


## THEO_THEO

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Ανεκτίμητο

----------


## Apostolh

> Αν τα θέλει κάποιος σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή pdf και rar πμ



Καλημέρα φίλε μου εγώ ενδιαφερομε αν μπορεις να μου τα στηλεις!

----------


## Apostolh

Καλημέρα αν γίνεται να μου στηλεται και σε μένα το λινκ θα ήθελα να τα διαβάσω σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## lepouras

ok.............

----------


## antanas

Υπάρχει το ανάλογο ενδιαφέρον και από εμένα για αυτήν την πολύ αξιόλογη κίνηση και συγχαρητήρια σε όσους συνέβαλαν.

  Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lepouras

ok..............

----------


## johann

Καλημέρα φίλε μου και εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι.  Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## lepouras

ok............

----------


## ΜαστροΣάββας

Γιάννη καλησπέρα!
Θαυμάσια δουλειά!
Αμείωτο το ενδιαφέρον απ' το 2014.
Περιμένω το link ανυπόμονα...

----------


## lepouras

οκ............

----------


## ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΤΖΑΝΕΤΗΣ

Καλησπερα , ενδιαφερομαι εγω παρα πολυ ως νεος φοιτητης στο τει Πειραια, πως μπορει να γινει να επικοινωνησω μαζι σου για να συνενοηθουμε.. Σ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## lepouras

> Καλησπερα , ενδιαφερομαι εγω παρα πολυ ως νεος φοιτητης στο τει Πειραια, πως μπορει να γινει να επικοινωνησω μαζι σου για να συνενοηθουμε.. Σ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ



δεν χρειάζεται καμία επικοινωνία. έχεις Π.Μ.

----------


## vaioskal

Με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα, αν σας είναι εύκολο το link. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## lepouras

οκ.........

----------


## vaioskal

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## jimmythoul

Πολύ καλό!!! με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα. θα μπορούσα να έχω και γω το link;

----------


## lepouras

οκ......

----------


## jimmythoul

ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## Michail12

Θα μπορουσα να εχω και εγω το link? Ευχαριστω!

----------


## TOXOTHS73

Καταρχην συγχαρητηρια για την μεγαλη προσπάθεια.
Αν μπορουσα και εγω να εχω το link θα ημουν ευγνωμων.
Ευχαριστο!

----------


## lepouras

ok..........
ok...........

----------


## slartibartfast

πολυ ζητηση και χαιρομαι γι αυτο. φυσικα κι εγω θα ηθελα το λινκ αν υπαρχει ακομα!! καθυστερημενα το ξερω. ασ προσεχα. ευχαριστω και καλη χρονια!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

ok............

----------


## ipago

Καλησπέρα και Καλή Χρονιά και απο μένα.

Αν υπήρχε το link, θα ενδιαφερόμουν και γω.

Φυσικά μπράβο για τον κόπο και την κίνηση!

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## lepouras

οκ.......

----------

ipago (06-01-18)

----------


## maouna

μπορω να εχω το λινκ κ εγω?

----------


## lepouras

οκ.........

----------


## MacGyver

Αν και τα έχω στην αποθήκη από το πρώτο τεύχος, θα ήθελα να τα ξεφυλλίσω ξανά σε pdf.

----------


## lepouras

έφτασεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε.........

----------

MacGyver (07-01-18)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

έχω κάποια λίγα Ελεκτορ σε pdf αλλά αν ειχα μια πλήρη γκάμα δεν θα με χαλαγε. Αλήθεια ποια τευχη λείπουν μήπως και πέσω πάνω τους ;;; Θα μπορουσα να εχω και εγω το link? Ευχαριστω!

----------


## lepouras

ok..........

----------


## dinos.liaskos

καλησπερα σας και συγχαρητηρια για την εκπληκτικη δουλεια που εγινε εδω!
μπορω να εχω και γω τα link ...?
ευχαριστω!

----------


## lepouras

ok...........

----------

dinos.liaskos (21-01-18)

----------


## ΤακηςΠ

Καλημέρα και συγχαρητήρια για αυτό που κάνετε εδώ !
Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα και εγώ το link ...
Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## lepouras

ok...........

----------


## ΤακηςΠ

> ok...........




Ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!

----------


## makisvl

Γεια σας. Συγχαίρω αυτή την κοινή προσπάθεια. Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους όσους συνέβαλαν με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο. Αν είναι δυνατό θα ήθελα και εγώ το link. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## finos

λινκ ?   :Rolleyes:

----------


## lepouras

> Γεια σας. Συγχαίρω αυτή την κοινή προσπάθεια. Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους όσους συνέβαλαν με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο. Αν είναι δυνατό θα ήθελα και εγώ το link. Ευχαριστώ.



οκ........

----------


## makisvl

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ (και από εδώ) για την άμεση ανταπόκριση.

----------


## vvasilis

Εξαιρετική η πρόταση για τα περιοδικά. Που στο καλό όμως είναι το περιβόητο Link για να μπορεί κάποιος να τα κατεβάσει ;;

----------


## lepouras

> Εξαιρετική η πρόταση για τα περιοδικά. Που στο καλό όμως είναι το περιβόητο Link για να μπορεί κάποιος να τα κατεβάσει ;;



όποιος ζητάει , λαμβάνει......   :Rolleyes:

----------

vvasilis (02-05-18)

----------


## Raitelis

Θέλω κι εγώ τα link. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

οκ.........

----------


## johnhatzip

Μπορεί κάποιος να στείλει και σε μένα τα links?

----------


## lepouras

οκ.........

----------


## steliosp.

Καλησπέρα, θα μπορούσα να έχω και εγώ το link;

----------


## lepouras

οκ...........

----------


## siriusbk

Καλημερα στους φιλους . Να ζητησω κ εγω το λινκ?

----------


## lepouras

οκ........

----------


## Papas00zas

Να προσθέσω ότι σε πολλές κατασκευές πιθανόν να μην υπάρχουν τα προγράμματα ειδικά δε με παλιότερες κατασκευές.Αν υπάρχει λύση και κάποιος έχει δισκέτες ή τα σχετικά θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος.Κι αυτό διότι έχω βρεθεί σε θέση να μην μπορεί να δουλέψει η κατασκευή διότι θέλει το πρόγραμμα που φυσικά δεν το έχω

----------


## Criss_X

> Όσοι γνωρίσαμε το ELEKTOR, έχουμε να πούμε τα καλύτερα λόγια για το περιοδικό.
> Ένα από τα ποιο καλά περιοδικά ηλεκτρονικής. Σύγχρονα θέματα, καλοφτιαγμένα σχέδια και πολύ καλή παρουσίαση στην ανάλυση του κυκλώματος.
> Λοιπόν, μετά από πολύ σκέψη, αποφάσισα να *χαρίσω* όλα τα τεύχη (από το 1 έως το 309) ώστε να τα πάρει κάποιο νέο παιδί και να πάρει ότι μπορεί από αυτό.
> Όποιος λοιπόν ενδιαφέρετε ας μου στείλει e-mail (k_sotiris@yahoo.gr) με ένα όνομα και κάποιο τηλέφωνο ώστε να μπορέσουμε να επικοινωνήσουμε μαζί.
> Θα προτιμούσα να είναι ένα νέο παιδί (ή τουλάχιστον και αυτοί οι οποίοι αισθάνονται νέοι), να μπορεί να έχει ο ίδιος κάποιο μέσο να το παραλάβει (είναι 3 κουτιά από σελίδες Α4).
> Ακόμα, (εδώ θέλω λίγο χρόνο ακόμα), για ένα φίλο που δεν μένει στην Αθήνα, θα στείλω αντίγραφα σε DVD (περίπου 15), μόνο με τα έξοδα του ταχυδρομείου πληρωμένα από αυτόν.
> Περιμένω τα e-mail σας και θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω σε όλους σας.
> Κωνσταντινίδης Σωτήρης




Αν και αρκετά παλιό το λήμμα, έτυχε να πέσω επάνω του και ομολογώ πως μου έκανε ένα ισχυρό κλικ!

Αν ισχύει ακόμη αυτή η προσφορά, θα σου στείλω ένα email αγαπητέ Σωτήρη κι εύχομαι να είμαι τυχερός και να μην είναι πολύ αργά!

Καλό σου βράδυ κι ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικώς...

Χρήστος

----------


## kalamatianos

Κάλησπέρα παιδιά, μου στέλνετε και εμένα σας παρακαλώ αν έχετε την καλοσύνη;

----------


## lepouras

οκ....
οκ....

----------


## tolismx3

Καλημερα στους φιλους . Να ζητησω κ εγω το λινκ?

----------


## lepouras

οκ........

----------


## iakai96

Καλημέρα σε όλους .Θα μπορούσα να έχω κι εγώ  το λινκ?

----------


## lepouras

ΟΚ..............

----------


## FMTRIKALA

Καλησπέρα.μηπως θα μπορούσα να έχω και εγώ το λινκ παρακαλώ.ευχαριστω

----------


## lepouras

Οκ........

----------


## οmortis

Συγχαρητήρια για την κίνηση σας... Αν μπορείτε θα ήθελα κι εγώ το link... Ευχαριστώ!
Μου το είχατε δώσει παλιά αλλά δυστυχώς χάλασε ο δίσκος και τα έχασα.

----------


## lepouras

οκ.........

----------

